# New Original Song "Waiting"



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Warning: It's COUNTRY music, sort of Blue Rodeo-ish. If that's not your thing, I get it.. it's not normally my thing either. You should listen anyway seeing as two out of three guitar parts were tracked using guitars I bought from forum members  

*https://soundcloud.com/robboman/waiting-original*

I'd appreciate any feedback on the song or the mix. I'm not used to mixing this many instruments, it's hard to make each stand out. There are two acoustics panned either side, mandolin up the middle but then the Tele licks just kind of bury all that acoustic stuff anyway. Hmm.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm not into country, but I am into guitar solos. I liked the guitar solo a lot - nice overdriven sound.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I liked the mix. Good production on a good tune.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks Eh!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice I like it


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2015)

nice guitar work. vocals mix in well too.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Great tune - very well written and catchy!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Great song. You've got everything covered but "my dog died" in the lyrics so you've got a true country song there. Great vocals, harmonies and guitar pickin.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'm honoured and encouraged. Maybe I'll stick to this music hobby


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey that's a great Alberta country-rock tune. Catchy and danceable even. Good work!!


----------

